# Investing in diversity



## TMC93 (9 May 2012)

I have been a member on this forum for a little while and as much as i love reading the general investment topics i was wondering if anyone out there invested in niche markets and how successful you have been? 

I have recently started collecting Bundaberg Rum limited edition bottles, i am not a huge rum drinker but i think that the distillery has made removing the "bogan" stereotype one of their priorities, they are doing this by releasing more expensive bottles in the $50-90 range with more fine whiskey/port characteristics. I bought a few bottles early last year and the other day noticed they had doubled in price! Luckily i have been buying a few bottles of most of the releases and stashing them away so that hopefully they might increase in value over the next 5-10 years. I think i am up to about a dozen or so bottles with a few more looking to add to the collection over the next week. 

I recently read in the virgin magazine that jewellery and watches make up a huge percentage of India's wealthiest portfolio's. The main question here being, do you invest in niche markets, maybe whiskey, art or whatever, and how much success have you had? 

I am not really looking at making huge amounts of money in this little market i have found with Bundaberg rum but i actually sort of enjoy looking around and collecting the bottles. I was looking at getting into wine, but don't have the resources of a cellar and the taste to pick a good red, the good thing about spirits is they don't need cellaring. 

TMC


----------



## McLovin (9 May 2012)

Not so much investing as trading, but a mate and I buy and sell used bicycle parts (wheels/frames/groupsets/stems etc). It's more of a hobby than a serious pursuit. This weekend we are buying about $3k worth of parts off a guy who just wants to get rid of them and we know we can sell them for about $9k.


----------



## skc (9 May 2012)

Do young kids stil care about trading cards of sports stars?

I think it's a decent trading opportunity if you can spot those emerging NBA players in their rookie season...


----------



## TMC93 (9 May 2012)

McLovin said:


> Not so much investing as trading, but a mate and I buy and sell used bicycle parts (wheels/frames/groupsets/stems etc). It's more of a hobby than a serious pursuit.




I agree that it's more of a hobby than a business venture. I also like the "uniqueness" of owning a bottle of something that no other person has, well in terms of bottle numbers :


----------

